# 70 gallon planted co2



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

So I made a stand with some re-bar from work, and grabbed some metal 90* elbows and threw it together, it worked awesome, I put 4 10 gallon tanks on the bottom and a 70 on top I got a 10 pound co2 tank off kijiji for 150 the 70 from ba for 120 the pump from pump from my brother (rcode) a emheim 3 pro from my dad for 150 and a bunch of orange shrimp. I filled the tank with all kinds of mosses, rocks and put my co2 And I got a pretty good breeding set up, but only problem is that my orange 10 I started with them in was over welmed with hydra, so one at a time with tweezers they came out and the orange ones moved north to the 70


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

Did mean to hit upload, new to this forum on iPhone thing, anyone else use tapatalk?


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

can't get enough pics


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Nice set up there, what are those bluish shrimps?


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

I got them a while ago they marked them as super blue tigers when we got home we looked at them very close and found hardly any had stripes, althoe I did have one with a orange tinge eyes and light stripping but we are convinced there blue auras














that a pic of my favorite guy my blue jelly, and the blue showing a bit of the faint stripe trying too get a hybrid going


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

couldn't help snapping a couple more pics as they all fed on the algee after I cleaned the glass. Anything I can do to improve the iPhone camera.


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

I believe they sell macro lens for the iphone to help get closer up shots.

Where did you get the blues at, they do look like aura blues.


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

I got them from my uncle and he got them from a fish breeder who ordered them awhile ago but had no intrest in them, he gave me the 6 for 50$ no luck in them getting preggo yet, I guess they are like crystals? And one weirdly lost half a tail? And reason why anyone know? The tips of there tails are also orange... I got a underwater camera. Just dont have the intrest in taking pics tell I get then for sale


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

I guess they could be Aura Blues which is closely related to tiger, a Caridina I believe. The parameters for them aren't well known but from what I gather they do prefer colder temp and soft/acidic water like tiger or CRS.


----------

